# Balaclava recommendations?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Turns out that - for me anyway - a balaclava seems to be a great idea in theory, that just doesn't work in practice.

Bought a Gore balaclava last year. Very well-made and keeps you nice and warm. Typical high-quality Gore product.










Unfortunately, until you try to use one you'd never really understand that a balaclava has three huge drawbacks:

1.) You cannot wear glasses/sunglasses -- they WILL fog immediately and completely, and stay that way. The fabric covering your mouth and nose ensures that much of your breath escapes through the main opening for your eyes, where it is directed right at the inside of any lenses you are wearing

2.) Any moisture from you mouth or nose remains trapped inside the balaclava. I won't go into details, but anyone who has ever ridden in the cold understands that your nose runs a little bit. Not having access to your nose with the soft wiping fabric on the back of your glove? Bad idea. Enough said about this.

3.) Lastly, if you are exerting yourself and breathing hard the fabric of the balaclava gets pulled up against your mouth and nose - actually making it hard to breath. (This one has a slot/flap under the nose for air, and perforated fabric by the mouth, but neither are terribly effective.)

The Gore one fits nicely under a helmet, is well-made, and the Windstopper fabric works as advertised, but gosh I wish it didn't have these drawbacks. But I don't fault the Gore product per se. It's a good execution of a bad idea.

This winter I might take a pair of scissors to it - cutting out the fabric in front of the nose and the mouth.

Barring that, anyone have recommendations for a balaclava that would overcome the issues cited above?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, simple: Use one that doesn't cover your nose and mouth and isn't cut so closely around the eyes.

e.g. Amazon.com: Outdoor Research Option Balaclava: Clothing


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice...


spade2you said:


>


I have two of these neck gators by Carhart and then I wear a skull cap under my helmet. The skull caps I have are from REI and an unbranded one, but Bontrager and other companies make them.

There are a couple balaclavas in the drawer of winter riding gear but they go unused. I don't like they way it fits around the eyes and mouth. I get better warmth and protection with a gator and a skull cap. I'm riding in Wisconsin where it's below freezing in the winter and spring. Today's a nice 50 for whatever reason.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think you're using it right. I have three or four, in different weights for different temperature ranges (light silk to heavy fleece), and I use them all winter without the problems you discuss.

Biggest point: You don't have to leave it covering your nose and mouth all the time. At least with mine, I can easily stretch it down below my chin, and I periodically do that during the ride. 

The moisture-trapping effect is a feature, not a bug, IMHO. Inhaling through the damp fabric warms and humidifies the air you take in - a good thing in cold conditions.

I always wear glasses (I'm nearsighted). No fogging problem, IME.

Maybe the Gore design is actually an over-engineered bad execution of a sound idea. All mine are simply constructed of stretchy fabrics, and work fine. I bought them pretty cheap from Sierra Trading Post. Campmor has a good selection, too.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Turns out that - for me anyway - a balaclava seems to be a great idea in theory, that just doesn't work in practice.
> 
> Bought a Gore balaclava last year. Very well-made and keeps you nice and warm. Typical high-quality Gore product.
> 
> ...


I actually use the same Gore balaclava you're using. I use them with glasses and have no fogging issues, though they are Oakley sun glasses I use them with, which have vents.

The only issue I have is the nose part lowering and if I sniff really hard to suck the stuff when I have a runny nose (sorry to be graphic), that part covers my nose and prevents me from sniffing hard. I remedy it by pulling the nose part back up. Other than that, I like it. I am considering looking into those neoprene type balaclavas.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Easy ... Wear whatever the ninjas wear.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

I have to agree with some others about balaclavas. Besides the fact that I can never spell it correctly and still have no idea how to pronounce it, I prefer avoiding them. I do actually have a PI one that works okay, but my gripes are as follows:

1) Stitching. I'm a shaven head bald guy. After an hour of helmet pressure against various seams in the balaclava it can take hours for my head to recover. I feel like a fool all day at work. You have to seek out the brands flat stitching or where the seams are actually in intelligent locations (instead of smack in the center of the forehead).

2) Steamy lenses. As mentioned above, I would never even attempt that gore branded model because it doesn't look like you can easily pull it down and away from your nose/mouth area. That's an absolute requirement unless you wear snow goggles. Even WHEN I have it pulled down it can still be an issue at stoplights depending on whatever the heck it depends on.

3) Temperature regulation. It's hard to find a good balance. If you get the fleece lined stuff then foggy lenses is more difficult but you're warmer. And if you go the other direction (like my PI's) it doesn't offer enough head protection but the face is fine. With the PI's I have to wear an additional skullcap to keep my head warm.

I think the better solution is a good coverage skull cap and a neck warmer of some sort. You can find plenty of neck warmers that are like tubes which pull up over your face when you need it. This combo provides similar coverage to balaclavas.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Biggest point: You don't have to leave it covering your nose and mouth all the time. At least with mine, I can easily stretch it down below my chin, and I periodically do that during the ride.


With the one I have there's no way to pull it down below your chin. Eye slot is fairly small, and the WindStopper fabric doesn't stretch.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a Bontrager skull cap like TWB8s posted above. Really like it, it's warm and just right for days when it's cool but a balaclava isn't needed.

I also have 2 Pearl Izumi balaclavas that have a full face cutout, so none of the problems the OP discussed above. I wear them when it's under 40 degrees F and windy.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Merino or Smartwool are the best I've used. Non-constricting, multiposition, warm even when wet.

All the synthetics I've tried can't be worn in different ways and aren't as comfortable. I don't think any bicycle company uses wool, so you'll have to shop are REI or something.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> "
> Biggest point: You don't have to leave it covering your nose and mouth all the time. At least with mine, I can easily stretch it down below my chin, and I periodically do that during the ride.
> 
> The moisture-trapping effect is a feature, not a bug, IMHO. Inhaling through the damp fabric warms and humidifies the air you take in - a good thing in cold conditions.
> ...


+1 on the above.

I'm pretty sure mine is Craft and works well. By the time I get out of the neighborhood and get warmed up, I do pull it down under my chin.

I tend to use it more on windy days where wind chill is an issue.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> With the one I have there's no way to pull it down below your chin. Eye slot is fairly small, and the WindStopper fabric doesn't stretch.





> Maybe the Gore design is actually an over-engineered bad execution of a sound idea. All mine are simply constructed of stretchy fabrics, and work fine.


.........


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to have a really bad one that was tight around the eyes and mouth, and would fog my glasses and was uncomfortable. Then this year I bought the under armour one, and it is much more open around eyes and under chin, and there is an adjustable flap you can pull up over your chin or mouth when you go fast. It's perfect!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I don't think you're using it right. I have three or four, in different weights for different temperature ranges (light silk to heavy fleece), and I use them all winter without the problems you discuss.
> 
> Biggest point: You don't have to leave it covering your nose and mouth all the time. At least with mine, I can easily stretch it down below my chin, and I periodically do that during the ride.
> 
> ...


Exactly this! I won't cover my mouth unless it's very cold. The only time I have trouble with glasses steaming up is when I'm stopped at a light. When I start out again they clear immediately. I have at least 3 in light, med, & heave weight. One thing I would definitely recommend...do not by a Neoprene balaclava. The ONLY way I would reconsider is if I was transversing Antarctica. Even with temps in the mid teens, they're just waaaayyyyy too hot.


----------



## ilike3bikes (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a Gore balaclava, but I have not had any of the problems mentioned. I ride a two mile loop in my neighborhood (usually at night) and with the balaclava I'm afraid I might scare some of the walkers.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hundminen said:


> I used to have a really bad one that was tight around the eyes and mouth, and would fog my glasses and was uncomfortable. Then this year I bought the under armour one, and it is much more open around eyes and under chin, and there is an adjustable flap you can pull up over your chin or mouth when you go fast. It's perfect!


Does it do anything to protect against wind upfront. The thing I do like about the Gore one (and my PI headcover) is the wind-barrier fabric up front. The UA you mention sounds like what I'm looking for, but I don't want one that the wind will just cut through.

Thanks!


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

This may be more complicated than you want, but I use a skull cap, a headband that covers the ears and then add a Seirus Neofleece Combo Scarf which I got at REI:

Seirus Scarf

I like the flexibility of this set up because I can easily pull down the scarf (or a more accurate description in my opinion is mask) if I get too warm or need to blow my nose. I use it when it's under about 40 degrees or so. My glasses fog up at stoplights, but defog quickly once I start moving again. Even without the mask my glasses will often fog up at stops, but it is more common and heavier with the mask over my nose.

Edit: I just realized my photo is of me wearing the above described set up.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> Does it do anything to protect against wind upfront. The thing I do like about the Gore one (and my PI headcover) is the wind-barrier fabric up front. The UA you mention sounds like what I'm looking for, but I don't want one that the wind will just cut through.
> 
> Thanks!


Personally i wouldn't want one that blocked the wind completely. That's why I said I wouldn't buy one made of Neoprene. They're too hot unless you're riding in below 0 temps. Most of the heat loss from your body comes from your head. Windproof works both ways. It won't let any air in, but it won't let any out either. That means all the heat escaping from your head will be trapped inside & I can guarantee you'll be miserable. You want protection from the cold, but maybe not as much as you think. The balaclava I wear the most is a thin one made from some miracle fabric. I find if the temp gets to 50 it's too hot. I also have one made from Cool Max that's so thin you can literally see through it. That's really good enough to keep my ears & head warm down to about 40F. My suggestion is not to go overkill on this. Get a light, non windproof one, go for a ride for a few miles & see if it works for you. If it doesn't, get a heavier one. They only cost a few bucks on Ebay, Amazon, etc. If you get one at Performance they'll let you return it no questions asked even if you've used & washed it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Personally i wouldn't want one that blocked the wind completely. That's why I said I wouldn't buy one made of Neoprene. They're too hot unless you're riding in below 0 temps. Most of the heat loss from your body comes from your head. Windproof works both ways. It won't let any air in, but it won't let any out either. That means all the heat escaping from your head will be trapped inside & I can guarantee you'll be miserable.


The Gore (and others) only have the windproof fabric on the front panels.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> ...... Most of the heat loss from your body comes from your head......


Not really "most".

Just another myth.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

MerlinAma said:


> Not really "most".
> 
> Just another myth.


Yeah, I always love that chestnut.

A hugely disproportionate amount of heat loss comes from your head. But not most.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I am another fan of versatility: I use a skull cap or winter cycling cap that covers the ears and then put on a neck gaiter to cover my face/neck/mouth/nose as much as I need it to. When adjusted just right, I don't get fogged glasses. If I get too hot or moist I can open it up a bit.


----------



## spoke2spoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*my favorite*

I have worn a variety of balaclavas over the years for a variety of activities, and the one I always use for winter cycling is ab REI brand model - seach REI site for "REI Performance Headliner" (seems that RBR will not let me post links yet )

it has a sort of hinge construction, so you can adjust the lower the portion below your jaw, or cover your nose - depending on situation and weather. I liked it so much last year, I just bought another yesterday at their winter sale.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Does it do anything to protect against wind upfront. The thing I do like about the Gore one (and my PI headcover) is the wind-barrier fabric up front. The UA you mention sounds like what I'm looking for, but I don't want one that the wind will just cut through.
> 
> Thanks!


I have used the UA brand balaclava down to about 40F only so far, and it has been great. I imagine it will be fine down to about freezing, but not too sure I want to be out there much less than that anyway.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MerlinAma and RJP Diver...you are both correct. I took that info for granted, but I did some quick research on line and it turns out that the head doesn't lose any more heat than any other part of the body. The area of the head is about 7% of the body & loses about 7% of the body's heat.

I apologize if I have misled anyone & thanks to you two for the correction.


----------



## Chas.Patate (Oct 14, 2011)

I will say this in Gore's favor: maybe it's better to supply too much material coverage so that it can be cut away later, than to supply too little so that you wish it had more coverage...
But as a longtime skier, I agree with the poor design comments. If it were mine I would cut away the minimal amount that would allow me to direct my breathing to minimize clammy buildup behind the mask. And cut away a bit to prevent my semi-frozen snot buildup from sticking to my face. And use the back of my gloves liberally to wipe off. Or pull the opening down below my mouth or chin as described by others, if it can do that without stretching.

Sounds pleasant doesn't it?  But if it gets cold enough to freeze your face (below about -5F (-20C) or colder plus usually some decent windchill, in my experience?), they are handy items.

When I'm concerned about chopping up my beautiful expensive item, my best tactic is to throw it in a drawer for a year or two until I realize how useless it is and have nothing to lose. Haha, we've all been there with some mod or other. Or you could throw it in the classifieds: "used balaclava, booger free and rarely snotted in - well, no green ones anyway."


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Rogus said:


> This may be more complicated than you want, but I use a skull cap, a headband that covers the ears and then add a Seirus Neofleece Combo Scarf which I got at REI:
> 
> Seirus Scarf
> 
> ...


 I am looking for something like this to start the ride with, is it easy to remove while riding?


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> I am looking for something like this to start the ride with, is it easy to remove while riding?


It's secured by velco attachments at the rear. It's very easy to remove and stuff in a pocket if you don't need it anymore.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I personally think a balaclava is the best bang for the buck cold weather clothing item there is. 

1. Don't buy one that's made gore-tex or some other wind blocking material -- you'll sweat like a pig. 

2. Don't buy one that covers all your face except the eyes. That gets in the way of breathing and you'll sweat like a pig. 

The OP balaclava is the ultimate pig sweater. 

I've got several of different fabric weights. Lighter wieght for cool days; thicker for cold weather. They're all made of stretchy lycra type material. Your entire face should be exposed. I sometimes pull it up over my chin on cold days. Sunglasses are going to fog up when you stop on a cold day. They should not fog when you're moving. 

Go to Performance or a LBS and buy a cheap one and give it another try. Balaclavas are required winter riding wear for me. Couldn't ride without them.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Grow a beard, and don't worry about it.

Seriously, I don't cover my face until it is in the low teens, or lower, when cycling, skiing etc. I recall wearing a balaclava once last season, on a ride when I had chemical toe warmers on top of the toes of my shoes under my booties, ski socks, double tights (one windproof) etc. - IOW it was COLD.

When I do wear a balaclava, it is a thin, wicking, non-windblock one. I think the brand is Wickers, but any polypro one works fine. They stretch below your chin if you need to ventilate, and are cut large enough around eyes so glasses/goggles don't fog.

edit: JCavilia is right, when it is cold you need a helmet cover (although I'm good down to around 25°F with just a light cap covering my ears). Anything that goes _under_ the helmet should be thin/lightweight. Anything else is overkill for someone doing aerobic exercise, unless it is extremely cold.





----------------------------------


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pmf said:


> I've got several of different fabric weights. Lighter wieght for cool days; thicker for cold weather. They're all made of stretchy lycra type material. Your entire face should be exposed. I sometimes pull it up over my chin on cold days. Sunglasses are going to fog up when you stop on a cold day. They should not fog when you're moving.
> 
> Go to Performance or a LBS and buy a cheap one and give it another try. Balaclavas are required winter riding wear for me. Couldn't ride without them.


Pretty much the same approach for me, except sometimes I pull it up to cover my mouth and even my nose when the wind gets cold. Easy to pull it down when I need ventilation.

I think I have 5 or 6 of them at the moment, some are wearing out.

Sierra Trading Post has been a good source IME.
Men's Earbands, Balaclavas, & Neck Gaiters up to 78% off at Sierra Trading Post
The silk one is really nice from about 55 down to 45.

One more item I haven't seen mentioned: I use a cover on my helmet to block wind coming through the vents, anytime it's below 50 or so. Makes a huge difference. The guys who say they need a skullcap that's heavier than the balaclava, are they covering the helmet?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> The silk one is really nice from about 55 down to 45.


A balaclava from 45-55F? Holy cow! At that temp I'm trying to figure out if I'll be warm enough in short sleeves!

:aureola:

But seriously, skullcap that covers ears too suits me fine down to 25-30.

I don't like helmet covers, prefer skullcap without. Skullcap with and my head gets too hot/wet, as there's no ventilation to remove the moisture that's been wicked from my head by the skullcap. (I have the PI one that it windproof on front/sides but lets moisture evaporate through top/back.)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> A balaclava from 45-55F? Holy cow! At that temp I'm trying to figure out if I'll be warm enough in short sleeves!
> 
> But seriously, skullcap that covers ears too suits me fine down to 25-30.
> 
> I don't like helmet covers, prefer skullcap without. Skullcap with and my head gets too hot/wet, as there's no ventilation to remove the moisture that's been wicked from my head by the skullcap. (I have the PI one that it windproof on front/sides but lets moisture evaporate through top/back.)


Well, different strokes. Don't forget, it's light, and very breatheable. Light protection for top and sides of head. much thinner than your skullcap, I suspect.

Now I'm curious at what temperatures you were wearing that Gore thing. Way cold?

My helmet cover is homemade, of tightly woven fabric that slows air movement but is not impermeable or waterproof. It breathes fine, IME, while still preventing the cold wind from directly blowing on my thinly-covered head.

I think your problem is that windproof business. That skullcap sounds nasty to me. I'd rather wear something fully wicking for the base layer, and have the windproof layer separated, on the outside. Knit balaclava against the skin, plus helmet cover with an air space between, works great for me.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The main purpose of a balaclava is to make a seamless cover from the head down the neck zipped inside the jacket or jersey. I can't imagine ever using a balaclava that covers the mouth and nose for active sports. I've never ever used them even for XC skiing which is a lot colder than most cyclists ever see.

A skull cap has it's purposes too, but does not substitute for a balaclava. I have a super light balaclava (very, very thin) that I use probably beginning in the low 50s. Not for frost protection, but just for comfort, mostly the back of my neck. A thin wicking material is, like a thin base layer, unfelt.

Then, I just use heavier ones as it gets colder.

You need several, about as many as your minimum number of socks (30 or 4?) so you can rotate them into the wash - probably after every use. Unless you like putting a sweaty, drooled on garment back on your head the next day. They're cheap, or at least should be. If you're spending more than $5-10, you're spending too much.


----------



## melanerpes (Apr 4, 2007)

I commute year round in MN and use a full face balaclava similar to that shown by the OP with ski goggles so there is no exposed skin except for the bottom of my nose. That is the only option for me when temps are below 0 F. My wife and I ski the Birkebeiner every year and she got a little frost nip in her cheeks last year while wearing a balaclava that just wraps the head and chin (it was -10F) so we have been looking for other options. 

I think I found it when looking at the pictures of last years Birke winner. He was wearing what looks to me like a balaclava with the mouth and nose cut out but with the material over the nose retained (similar to what Chas.Patate described). This would provide coverage for chin and cheeks but free up breathing for extended aerobic exercise. Both of us will use something like this the next time racing conditions are below 0 F.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Rogus said:


> It's secured by velco attachments at the rear. It's very easy to remove and stuff in a pocket if you don't need it anymore.


I finally tried this half mask at REI, a little too heavy and bulky for my weather. 
I got the Gore face warmer instead.









It is a little overpriced but.. It takes up very little space in the jersey pocket, which is exactly what I am looking for to take the edge off those high altitude descents.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yesterday I found a fleece baclava at walmart for $7......We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> Yesterday I found a fleece baclava at walmart for $7......We'll see how long it lasts.


I have a fleece balaclava and I find the thing too hot. Almost as bad as the Gore-Tex one I have. Plus, its bulky. Get a polypro/spandex balaclava. Don't give up on them just because the fleece one is too hot and bulky. I think balaclavas are the most cost effective cold weather item you can buy.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Barring that, anyone have recommendations for a balaclava that would overcome the issues cited above?


Update:

Picked up an OR "Options" balaclava and it works pretty well. Fits so that fabric covers forehead and chin and most of my cheeks, but leaves mouth and nose uncovered. Neck is long enough to be tucked under jersey/jacket.










Fabric is very comfortable. Thin, but more dense than regular fleece so that wind doesn't cut through it as easily as fleece. Not quite "windstopper" material, but does the trick without overheating. I still wear my PI scullcap over the top of this, as the windstopper fabric does a better job of covering forehead/ears when it's very cold. Did a 20F blustery 2hr ride day before yesterday and was very comfortable.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

pmf said:


> I have a fleece balaclava and I find the thing too hot. Almost as bad as the Gore-Tex one I have. Plus, its bulky. Get a polypro/spandex balaclava. Don't give up on them just because the fleece one is too hot and bulky. I think balaclavas are the most cost effective cold weather item you can buy.



Ive used the fleece one a few times and it seems to work pretty well. I can pull it down so that it doesnt cover my nose or mouth. Its not too thick and actually breaths pretty well. 

I have to wear my sunglasses over it otherwise the shape of the arms creates vents where all the cold air comes in. I noticed that the insides of the arms of my shades were sweaty so again it breathes.

Ill probably get another to alternate so that one doesnt get too funky. For $7 its working well.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Another alternative brand*

I'm ashamedly a cheapo kind of guy always looking for the lowest price possible but with the best bang for the buck items. I bought this Seirus Balaclava before the start of the cold riding season this year and so far it kept my face and neck warm and comfortable under mid- to upper 30s of temperature. I haven't subjected it to the harsher weather that this winter has yet to wallop our area but until then I would vouch for this gear.


----------

